# B544 Classic bike rack fixing point



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I asked a question here about fixing a bike rack to my 2003 B544 Classic. Someone suggested there may be a specific location where it is safe to screw the nearside lower mounting bracket on rather than bolt it (no access to inside wall because of bathroom). Does anyone know if Hymer specify such a location?

Or any other solutions?


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just noticed your query and I have measured where I screwed my bike rack to my Hymer 544 classic (which I bought new in 2000) just this minute!! I fixed the bottom U channel (to which the bottom tube of the rack is bolted)by gluing it with sikkaflex and ensuring the sikkaflex is held tightly in place till it sets by using 2 self tapping stainless screws into the outer skin,but not long enough to penetrate the inner skin. The screws are 400mm apart from each other, and are each aligned 200mm from the centre line of the back wall. I did this in June 2000 as recommended by at least 2 or 3 experienced Hymer people (I think one of them was Peter Hambilton) and the rack has not moved position at all over the last 8 years, often carrying 3 adult bikes. I hope this puts your mind at rest that your own idea is the way to go!!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Jocie - that's very useful. My bike rack has different dimensions - the uprights are 600mm apart, and have individual mounts about 50mm wide rather than a channel, but the principal is the same. I may give Hymer UK service dept a call just to confirm that glue and screw is how they do it. How thick is the wall - any idea?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally managed to get a response from Brownhills today, and what they do is drill a third hole in the mounting bracket and use three 1" screws plus Sikaflex to secure it. The only other course of action involves removing the toilet - not a big job (ho ho) apparently, but something I'd rather avoid.


----------



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

*Bike Rack*

Hi, just noticed your comment on fixing the rack. I too agonised about how to connect the two arms at the back with a rear toilet. After checking the toilet and deciding that taking it out was not a good idea I noticed that there is a gap between the back of the toilet wall ( about 4 - 6 inches) and the external wall. This was discovered when looking at the cassette fitting door. I reasoned that I could penetrate the skin with hollow wall anchors (6 x 58). This worked very well and I have not had any movement at all. The other side is accessible from the rear kitchen unit.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Billbro. I followed the advice of Hymer UK and it seems to have worked ok. I haven't put a bike on it yet to test it properly, though.


----------



## 108699 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Rear Bike Rack Fitting*

Some hymer 544s have impregnated into the body a steel plate for fixing the arms of the bike rack without having to go inside. To check to see whether yours has these plates, use a magnet which will tell you the location of the fixing plates. It did on ours and our bike rack has been fine.


----------

